# Changing Profiles



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Purchased a new router bit for picture frames and am happy with the results. My question is weather I can remove the bearing and raise and lower the bit to change profiles SAFELY!!! I dare to say that some one has tried this.......AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

I'm not sure why you would want to do that ?, the bearing is the same size as the shank and it's job is a just a easy way to line of the bit ( you could call it a round fence) it's true you can remove it and get a little bit deeper cut but it will not change the profile and yes I have done it..  and you must take great care not to wipe out the arbor for the bearing..

=============



Al Robins said:


> Purchased a new router bit for picture frames and am happy with the results. My question is weather I can remove the bearing and raise and lower the bit to change profiles SAFELY!!! I dare to say that some one has tried this.......AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks BJ....point taken about the arbor.....not a good move from what you say.... I think I will leave things well alone and increase the height of the profile using another bit......BTW....how did you do that with the photo?....i posted it before I realised it was leaning....nah, on 2nd thoughts dont explain how you did it, ....i'm confused enough as it is haha.............AL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Al

Done with Paint Shop Pro..easy stuff with the computer 

=======



Al Robins said:


> Thanks BJ....point taken about the arbor.....not a good move from what you say.... I think I will leave things well alone and increase the height of the profile using another bit......BTW....how did you do that with the photo?....i posted it before I realised it was leaning....nah, on 2nd thoughts dont explain how you did it, ....i'm confused enough as it is haha.............AL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

............Pass...


----------

